# TTC with low sperm count



## pnutbutter

Hi everyone 

Does anyone have any positive stories of ttc naturally with a low sperm count. 

My OH has a sperm count of 11mill/ml. Last SA showed about 35 million in total, 3% normal morphology. This is a vast improvement from the first SA 0.8mill/ml and 0% morph! 

We have just had a first failed fresh IVF cycle with no frozen, so wanted to try for 2 or 3 months naturally! Any success stories or suggestions!?

TIA


----------



## Cloudy

That's a brilliant improvement in sperm 

Maybe have a look in the Male factors section http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

Xxx


----------



## pnutbutter

Thanks Cloudy!


----------



## miamiamo

I can't share any personal experiences, just want to wish all the best


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi P 

That's a great improvement in sperm for your DH , I know how hard it is trying to get those numbers up as we were in the same situation a few years ago 

So to answer your question I have had success with low sperm. I had 2 rounds of ICSI both BFNs and then went on to have 2 natural pregnancies. During the year I had ICSI we focussed on improving my DH sperm At same time and never gave up on TTC naturally even though specialists said our chance she were low due to the sperm numbers.

We conceived DD1 with 19m/ ml as that was the highest DH ever got to , we then conceived DD2 with only 5m /ml as my husband had a SA done that month to see what things looked like , so I was shocked that we had conceived that particular month with lower sperm . 

My husbands urologist once said to us it's motility that's important and gave details of the amount of motile sperm it would take but for the life of me I can't R.E.M. The number he said. 

Anyway sorry to blabber on, the volumes your dh has now sounds like decent numbers.

Wishing you all the very best xxxx


----------



## Emioo

Hi Pnutbutter,

Sorry no success story but wanted to share ours. My husband also has a count of 11mil/ml, up from 5 since a varicoceles embolization. But he still has 0.5% morphology. Doc didn't seem too concerned by it but put us on a Mediterranean diet as he said it may help (we aren't overweight, it was simply for his sperm). Can I ask how you think your partner's count improved please? Did you do anything differently? We are under so much stress which I know doesn't help but I have no idea how to control it. Think it is what is stopping us to be honest. Had 7 rounds of clomid now, about to start Super Ovulation. Keep us updated with your progress! xx


----------



## pnutbutter

Hi Emioo 

Sorry I haven't been on these forums much recently! My OH is taking a cocktail of supplements, he stopped having red hot baths (he was having one every day, not knowing he was killing his sperm!!), continues to exercise and eats a relatively healthy diet, walnuts are supposed to be really good! He drinks lots of water, and very little alcohol and doesn't smoke. I literally don't think he can do much else. 
We did have a DNA fragmentation test last month, wasn't great but apparently wasn't disastrous so room for improvement. My partner is now on Clomid for 3m to see if this can increase his testosterone to help produce more sperm, his testosterone level was on the lower side of normal. Yes we went to see Dr Ramsay and he did not seem concerned about the morphology (1st SA was 0% but now 3%) he seemed to be more interested in the motility. 
What is super ovulation? 

At the moment, I have bought a clear blue fertility monitor and just going to try naturally for 6m whilst OH taking the clomid. Let me know how you get on. I am 26 and OH is now 30!


----------



## Emioo

Hi pnutbutter,

Thanks for your reply and advice! We are doing similar. My husband has these pants called snowballs that he wears morning and night for half an hour at a time. Had to get them from US (we are in UK). Super ovulation is injections to boost ovulation in women who already ovulate. I think it helps progesterone levels too. It releases more than one egg. I then did a trigger shot of ovitrelle on about day 8 (it's normally later than that but I was responding quite well, a bit too well so it needed to be that day otherwise I'm at risk of pcos) and then bd and now in 2ww. Fingers crossed but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## pnutbutter

Ahh good luck to you Emioo, fingers crossed!

Are you undertaking the super ovulation with a fertility clinic or your gynae? So do you have daily injections like gonal f or menopur until trigger shot (like during IVF)?
Where did your order those pants from? Have you found it difficult to stick to med diet?
Sorry for all the questions!


----------

